

Ask HN: A place to get feedback on your website or idea? - MisterWebz

Is there a place where you can get feedback on your app or idea? Something like "Show HN", but entirely dedicated to giving and receiving feedback.<p>And if there isn't, would anyone be interested in something like that?
======
girasquid
You could try Erlibird - <http://erlibird.com>. The crowd is typically less
technical than HN readers, in my experience.

------
ig1
The problem with such a site would be attracting people with expertise and
experience who would be willing to use such a site.

Show HN works because HN is one of the 4-5 sites that those people use daily
anyway, another site would be unlikely to be able to attract the same crowd.

------
aiurtourist
Ideas are cheap. Execution is hard.

If you want advice, ask people you don't know. Friends will always tell you
that the thing you're building is cool because they're your friends and that's
their job. Strangers will give you cold, honest feedback, and that's what you
need.

------
shlomof
It's a good idea, but don't you think people would be afraid giving away their
ideas? I'm not a believer in the "non disclosure" approach, but still think
that asking wide open would still be too intimidating for people.

~~~
MisterWebz
I think the benefits of getting valuable feedback outweigh the risk of someone
stealing your idea.

~~~
shlomof
I found erlibirds.com , is that soemthng you were looking for?

------
rnochumo
<http://betapunch.com> gets you one real user to record their experience using
and talking about your website.

